# Snake boots



## lswoody (Aug 4, 2019)

Looking for some water proof snack boots. Wanting to stay in the $125 range if possible. What do y’all use? Thanks!!!


----------



## Ugahunter2013 (Sep 30, 2019)

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/lac...MIxK30wZD65AIVSZyzCh3RsgfdEAQYASABEgKJlPD_BwE

I have these. They are a little more than $125 but in my experiences, no lace up snake boot has ever been waterproof...which is what i have always used prior. . These are comfortable and 100% waterproof

Lacrosse alpha snakeproofs


----------



## transfixer (Oct 1, 2019)

I tried to stay in a certain price range when i bought snake boots,  quickly realized the cheaper ones came at a cost,  comfort,    ended up with a pair of Danner pronghorns,  hurt a little paying that much,  but I've never had a more comfortable pair of boots in my life ! ,   I even wear them all through the fall and winter, long after its too cold for snakes.


----------



## killerv (Oct 1, 2019)

transfixer said:


> I tried to stay in a certain price range when i bought snake boots,  quickly realized the cheaper ones came at a cost,  comfort,    ended up with a pair of Danner pronghorns,  hurt a little paying that much,  but I've never had a more comfortable pair of boots in my life ! ,   I even wear them all through the fall and winter, long after its too cold for snakes.



I love my Danner snakeboots, lucked up and found a pair in the outlet section at BPS, 125. Chippewa makes a good one too, mine lasted 20 years. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Ocmulgee44 (Oct 1, 2019)

X3 on the comfort of the Danners! 
I have been wearing Chippewas since the 70s. No idea how many pairs I have been through from the solid leather to the lighter weights. Even slipped into church with them on a time or two. (never know where you might find a snake in GA) I still have a couple pair. One is the waterproof style.  I still wear them some but the Chippewas started hurting my feet in my old age. I tried a pair of Danners about 6 or 7 years ago (Jackals I think). They were a little stiff around the ankles at first but broke in pretty quick and the foot-bed is really all day comfortable! Stayed waterproof for several years of abuse.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2019)

My old and new Chippewa snake boots. I did some re-figuring, and the pair on the left are 35 years old, on their third set of soles, and still good. I`ve been in them all day and are wearing them as I type this.

Both have been put to the supreme test on big rattlesnakes, and have not failed me yet.


----------



## Slewfoot (Oct 2, 2019)

For leather, the Chippewa’s cannot be beat.   I wore them in swamps long before they made a “water proof” snake boot and they wore like iron year after year.


----------



## shdw633 (Oct 4, 2019)

Check out your local Academy Sports right now.  My buddy just picked up a pair of Justin snake boots for $39 on clearance, regularly $179.  I have the same boot, it's a little on the heavy side for walking around all day for me, but it's a solid snake boot for sure.  You won't find that price online though and the stores may or may not have your size as it's on clearance, but if you got one near you it would be worth checking out.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 4, 2019)

Nice boots Nic!

I have always wanted to order a custom made pair of Russell Moccasins...the Turtleskin Turkey Hunter snake boots in particular.  They are 3X the price of what I paid for my Danner Pronghorns I've been wearing for over a decade.  I may take the plunge and order a pair when it's time to resole the Danners.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Oct 5, 2019)

Another vote here for Danner Pronghorns


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Oct 15, 2019)

I’ve had a couple pair of Danner’s Ive liked and a pair of Rocky’s that leaked. but I have been wearing the lacrosse for 2 Turkey seasons and starting this weekend will be 2 Deer seasons. Also right now Bass Pro has the Lacrosse alpha snake for $119, normally $159 great deal on a great boot


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Oct 25, 2020)

And now they started to crack causing leaks and I need a new pair. Not sure what I want was happy with them until this spring noticed they were showing some serious wear and breaking down. Now to find something else


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 25, 2020)

Ugahunter2013 said:


> https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/lac...MIxK30wZD65AIVSZyzCh3RsgfdEAQYASABEgKJlPD_BwE
> 
> I have these. They are a little more than $125 but in my experiences, no lace up snake boot has ever been waterproof...which is what i have always used prior. . These are comfortable and 100% waterproof
> 
> Lacrosse alpha snakeproofs



I looked at these at BP, not sure they are bite proof from the ankle down, seems pretty thin material to be so, maybe someone can confirm? I held off on buying them considering I need 100% coverage for the big timber rattlers I hunt with.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 25, 2020)

Just got me a new pair of Rockies


----------



## Ugahunter2013 (Oct 26, 2020)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> I looked at these at BP, not sure they are bite proof from the ankle down, seems pretty thin material to be so, maybe someone can confirm? I held off on buying them considering I need 100% coverage for the big timber rattlers I hunt with.



The Lacross Alpha snakeproofs not being bite proof on the ankle down? I couldn’t tell ya because i have never been struck. Id be curious about that. I would hope snake boots would be 100%


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 27, 2020)

Ugahunter2013 said:


> The Lacross Alpha snakeproofs not being bite proof on the ankle down? I couldn’t tell ya because i have never been struck. Id be curious about that. I would hope snake boots would be 100%


They may very well be snakeproof over the entire boot, but while looking at them at BP it seemed the foot portion of the boot was a different thinner material than the upper calf/leg portion of the boot.


----------



## Ugahunter2013 (Oct 27, 2020)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> They may very well be snakeproof over the entire boot, but while looking at them at BP it seemed the foot portion of the boot was a different thinner material than the upper calf/leg portion of the boot.



Mine are 4-5 years old but they still look the same as the ones i see in ads. I have cordura sides from ankle up and rubber mater on the foot and ankles. I had a horrendously uncomfortable all rubber snake boot about 8-9 years ago. I think you will be good to go with the Lacross.


----------

